# Polarion HID - Training Wheels....



## Ken J. Good (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

Thinking about adding these rubber bumpers as an accessory to the the Polarion PH/PF40's & P2's. 

Have to do a slightly different back end for the X1's.

Anyway here is the tentative conceptual idea.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Aug 23, 2007)

I like that design. Seems like a great option/addition.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 23, 2007)

Looks really cool and serves a purpose. How can you go wrong? :thumbsup:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 23, 2007)

:twothumbs


Now all it needs is a removable handle.



Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 23, 2007)

Removable Handle: Agreed

Originally requested, but as I found out a long time ago, I don't always get what I want for Christmas....:mecry:


----------



## Lips (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the handlesless version, will those fit that model...


Thanks, looks good too!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 23, 2007)

Havent you been a good boy this year?

Seriously,that would make the Helios so much more appealing to me.
Its to bulky with the handle,but i dont want to be without it...
So having the option to take it off and put it on for diffrent tasks would make this a super light.

How about incorporating a rubber handle that locks onto the two rubber bumpers if wanted?


Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 23, 2007)

1. Will work on the PF40 - Handless.

2. Another part that would only work with the PF40. Not sure I will attack that option right now. Have a few other things in queue.

I am doing the rubber shock absorbers as a local project.

The best way to in my opinion is have the Polarion factory do an inline change or offer a PH40 body style with a much requested removable handle option.


----------



## hoppy1010 (Aug 23, 2007)

Finally I have been waiting on these since I got my PH40. When will we able to buy these I am In for a set.


----------



## mtbkndad (Aug 23, 2007)

Ken,

I think these are a great idea.
Since the handle is a highly impact resistant
plastic of some sort it can probably sustain
significant impacts. With good front and rear bumpers,
the internals and the more fragile portions
of the body will be more protected in extremely rugged
circumstances.
I have contended for some time that the famous Surefire Beast demos
prove the value of properly designed high quality rubber
bumpers more then they say anything about the
durability of the Beast itself.
There are definitely plenty of circumstances where rubber bumpers
would be very handy to have on Polarion HID products. 

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 24, 2007)

What I love about this place is you get me thinking...

What if I included in the new rubber guards a sleeve for cross-pins that allowed a PF40 users to attach a strap/handle that would connect as a bridge between the two guards?

Comments?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Aug 24, 2007)

Cool concept,how about a handle that clamps just in front of the tail weel.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ken J. Good said:


> What I love about this place is you get me thinking...
> 
> What if I included in the new rubber guards a sleeve for cross-pins that allowed a PF40 users to attach a strap/handle that would connect as a bridge between the two guards?
> 
> Comments?




:twothumbs


----------



## ShortArc (Aug 25, 2007)

I think rubber bumpers are a really good idea.:twothumbs
Not sure how a strap/handle attachment to the rubber would hold up with time. Could be tricky.


----------



## LEDcandle (Aug 25, 2007)

I think the attachment idea is great; the handle/strap as an optional attachment would give users the flexibility to sling the light or just use the bumpers without attaching the handle/strap. 

The Brightstar 24w (and I believe the AE powerlight) have rubber rings for the straps. Long term wear and tear will probably set in, but I guess the bumpers will have to be decently priced and available as an accessory, so replacement won't be an issue.


----------



## Lips (Aug 25, 2007)

.






*LanyardS * for Handless *P40 HELIOS*








Around $12 on ebay. It doesn't scratch the light and keeps it tight to your belt. It has a quick release button and a coil for keeping track on the Helios. Very cost effective lanyard for keeping up with you light. Should work nicely with Ken J Goods new Rubber Armoured bumper system for the Helios Line.







A scuba wrist lanyard that works with the Helios and does not scratch the unit, around $5. Works Well!








.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 25, 2007)

Lips:

Can you point me to the exact E-bay item? I have a PF40 customer that was inquiring about a lanyard.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Lips (Aug 26, 2007)

PM to ya...


----------



## Ken J. Good (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanx!


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 10, 2007)

Update: Polarion-USA will hopefully be releasing these before the end of the year (no price point yet).

We are going to call them "Bash Guards". They should go a long way in protecting the light from unintentional drops.






















These are Rapid Prototype Nylon models to help me visualize the final product. They are sitting on a 1-off, aluminum model of the PF40.

Looking at materials selection and molding right now.

This is the fun part of doing this stuff in my mind.

If anybody is going to the SHOT Show in Vegas, look me up at the Polarion booth. We will be in the the outside tented areas.

I should have working prototypes of a new Polarion-USA weapons-mounted version of the PF40. I will shoot a sneak preview as this thing gets finalized.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

I'd like a set of those for a PH-40 when they come out. When do you think that might be? Will they be black rubber as you thought in post #1, or white as in your pics?


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 10, 2007)

Probably Black.

Remember this are Nylon Protos only for visualization done with Stereolithography: See: http://www.answers.com/topic/3d-printing?cat=technology

I am hoping to have these things out by the end of the year....


----------



## DM51 (Oct 10, 2007)

Excellent - thanks!


----------



## ShortArc (Oct 10, 2007)

You can count me in for one set.


----------



## Andreas (Oct 10, 2007)

I am in for a set also!!


----------



## windstrings (Oct 11, 2007)

An excellent addition for those afraid of taking such a nice light into rough terrain!.... especially Firefighters or serious hikers etc.


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2007)

What about the joking hikers? Don't they rate also?


----------



## windstrings (Oct 11, 2007)

Of course not... you must be joking!


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2007)

No, No, I'm VERY "serious" so if I hike, then I'm supposed to be afraid to take my lights into rough terrain, right?

I just want to be sure i'm fitting the stereotyped roll.:nana:


----------



## windstrings (Oct 11, 2007)

BVH said:


> No, No, I'm VERY "serious" so if I hike, then I'm supposed to be afraid to take my lights into rough terrain, right?
> 
> I just want to be sure i'm fitting the stereotyped roll.:nana:



Well I don't have as much money as you... but if I had a Polarion, I would think twice about scratching it.... the rubbers are good if you like it rough.


----------



## BVH (Oct 11, 2007)

Me no have Polarion. It gone bye bye to new owner. Me dump all money into bigg light now.


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 12, 2007)

My previous camera was stolen...Went out and got a Nikon D40X Digital SLR this afternoon....It's amazing what they pack into these black boxes these days.
Hard to choose these days....Especially for a don't know anything about real photography kinda guy like me.....

I did find a pretty good comparison website: http://dpreview.com. You can stack up the feature comparision side-by-side. It helped me narrow down the field given my objective, skill level, and budget.

These are the first 2 point and shoot tests on my office desk....












I am going to try and spend the next couple of evenings playing with this camera and trying to get some much better shots of the Polarion in action at night...


----------



## Mash (Oct 12, 2007)

Here is an idea regarding the handle situation.
How about making the joint a picattiny rail on the top?
If the rail is on the light, then you can have a nice solid throw lever lock or screw locks, on the handle, for quick attachment and removal. This also allows the use of sling mounting points meant for rifles, so you suddenly have the lanyard issue answered as well. The rail doesnt need to be long, but if its longish (ie running the distance of the "pinch" in the tube), users can attach the handle where they find the balance they like. And as a bonus your handle can be used on anything with a mil-spec rail.
OR a super solid setup would have a small rail at the tailcap, and a small rail at the front (imagine the current handle just extending and touching the barrel) for attachement at the two points.
Additionaly, you can drill/tap an attachment point/hole for tripods etc, in one of the teeth of the rail, so you add this option of attachment at the same time.
You already have the CSW mount, but just for the handle its overkill and pricey, especially if one doesnt have a DOD budget!
Disclaimer: Dont have a Polarion, or any idea of costs of machining rails etc etc! But wanted to throw the idea out there.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 12, 2007)

BVH said:


> Me no have Polarion. It gone bye bye to new owner. Me dump all money into bigg light now.


LOL, you mean your new EDT (Every Day Trailer).


----------



## zeroskillz (Oct 15, 2007)

Howdy Ken, it's Ted from Texas. I've gotten all the info from you and am doing my due diligence on Polarions, part of which brought me here. 

I really appreciate the fact that you're accessible on this forum.

I had a couple questions I'll send to you. Also, it looks like I'm going to make it to shot show this year, so I'll see you there. I'm sure we'll be doing a little business before then though.


-Ted


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Any update on the training wheels?

Will you set up a GB for CPF members?


I want one yesterday 

Thanks for making these available.
Benny


----------



## Ken J. Good (Oct 28, 2007)

I just sent the drawings for manufacturing quotation.

On the CPF GB. This has been tabled quite a few times in the threads relating to Polarion. So you know, I love CPF and folks that represent it, but I have decided that in the long run it would undermine the overall distribution and support of Polarion products by offering Group Buy discounts on CPF.

At first glance, this may seem harsh or just plain greedy, but you might consider an alternative perspective. Folks that represent and support this product line will be bringing these things to trade expositions, to their clients and spend advertising dollars will not appreciate me directly eroding their efforts. They spend time, money and effort to make their business function and I understand/appreciate that. 

There needs to be 2 happy groups of campers for a product line to succeed. The end-users and those that distribute the product and support the end-users. If either groups gets too unhappy, then ya got a problem. Both groups don't want to feel used or abused.

Yes, I could get a short term spike in sales by offering these type of internet price breaks and those folks acutally buying them would be pleased. I could leverage my position as the importer over my dealers and press the advantage - That would be greedy. 

When I distributed other products, folks that found out about a particular product through me would sometimes go back to the main distributor/factory and circumvent me. The distributor would then take the ground and low hanging fruit that I cultivated even after I articulated the history of the deal. A few big deals that tipped that way simply caused me to stop carrying that product line.

Also, I am not interested in a price war amongst the dealers as quality dealers will opt out. Good dealers would be pushed out by E-bayers and folks without any real support of the product. There are plenty of folks out there that simply cut/paste from others website and now deal in the product. Dealers would be upset me for not managing the situation, end-users would come back to me wanting to know why [email protected] doesn't know anything about the system they just bought from this virtual dealer.

Not the scenario I am interested in establishing.

These high-quality products are expensive I know, but the margins are fair for all concerned. I constantly tell folks, these products are not for everyone and there a plenty of less expensive options out there. I am not interested in importing cheap Chinese knock-offs, a practice that is spreading like wild fire. Some don't care where or under what circumstance the product was made or how the design was developed/stolen, I do.

Like any other business, I am always willing to entertain direct interaction with customers and volume discounts with clients that contact me directly (my dealers are free to operate in the same way), but I will not advertise blanket discounts in contravention to polices I am asking my dealers to adhere to. 

Now if I determine that dealers are getting the job done, I may roll them up and establish a more direct model. In the meantime, I will give them every opportunity to succeed.

I hope this does not alienate too many people, but I have always endeavored to be up front as possible with those that I do business with.

Best to Everyone.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 28, 2007)

Eh..

Through a Group buy i was hinting towards getting the Training Wheels in the hands of CPF members as fast as possible without going through dealers.
Wouldnt be to hard to offer 20-30 kits to the community.
Not trying to save a buck here,just eager to get some bumpers 

If thats not possible i`ll gladly wait


----------



## DM51 (Dec 16, 2007)

Ken, any news on these protective bumpers?


----------

